# Comment mettre un film sur iPad ?



## Route 64 (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
J'aimerai mettre des film sur mon ipad ; comment faut-il faire s'il vous plait ?
Il me semble qu'il faut d'abord les mettre au format Apple, avec quel logiciel ?
Quand je prend un film et que je veux le mettre sur iTunes il ne le prend pas...
Merci de vos éventuels réponse.


----------



## Aliboron (4 Août 2011)

Ce serait déjà utile que tu donnes quelques précisions sur la situation. En particulier, dire à quel format est ton film. Il n'existe pas de "format Apple" mais il existe différents formats de vidéo qui sont plus ou moins bien exploitables sur une machine ou une autre, un système ou un autre, un logiciel ou un autre...


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Dans ce fil, il est question diPad, d'iTunes et de vidéo. Disons qu'on va considérer que c'est l'aspect iTunes qui est privilégié. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", déménage vers "iTunes", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## irishboy (4 Août 2011)

Si tu as 3 achète avplayerHD sur l'appstore !!!

Tu as juste a passer par l'onglet app d'itunes ensuite et à mettre ton film dans le format que tu veux ( je pense pas que tous les formats soient supportés mais les principaux oui ...)

C'est nettement plus rapide que de convertir un film et la qualité y est !!! 

Inconvénients: tu gardes la taille d'origine des films donc tu ne pourras pas en stocker énormément !!!

Ca te convient ?


----------



## Route 64 (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Désolé du retard ; quelques soucis...
Merci de vos réponses.
Je viens d'acheter AV Player HD, un petit essai = fantastique, rapide, net, rien a redire.
Je le conseil.


----------



## irishboy (5 Août 2011)

Content d'avoir pu t'aider !!!


----------



## mansyn (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai tester suite à votre poste AV Player HD. Il est vraiment superbe. Aucun soucis pour le recommander.

Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Août 2011)

Je viens de tester, c'est pas mal mais il me semble découvrir un léger handicap:
Je me trompe peut être mais après avoir injecté un film sur cette Appli et avoir donc constaté que c'est OK, j'ai fait une synchro:
Et là, longue synchro (alors que rien d'autre n'avait changé) au niveau de la sauvegarde...Ce qui me laisse à penser que les films que l'on injecte dans cette appli sont mis en mémoire de la sauvegarde...? C'est lourd si c'est çà !
quelqu'un pour vérifier ?


----------

